# Solved: ***urgent Need Help Fast***



## 21questionz (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello TSG ... 
I just posted this in xp thread but,
Im in need of help fast .... 
I have a test to take tomorrow morning and for some reason this disk (hard floppy) wont work ??

I went to start/run/A: 26 which is the command.
and even went to my computer-clicked on 3 1/2 floppy (A and tried that route but same thing....
It opens up a window and when i click on the .EXE application it opens up DOS screen (which is normal) but then nothing appears ?? i tried it at work and it worked fine ? 

and my computer slows down drasticly and when i exit out of it ... it says:

windows cannot end this program. it may need more time to complete an operation. 
to return to windows and check the status of the program click cancel.
blah blah blah 

so i left it up for like 10 min and it still never appears ??


can anyone please help me...thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Dont double post.
http://forums.techguy.org/t394738.html


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sometimes floppies don't read well on different floppy drives. Is the same operating system on the other computer that works?


----------



## 21questionz (Jan 6, 2005)

yeah it works fine on the computer at work but when i put it it mine ???

is there a way to set my dos or floppy drive to default or something ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sometimes floppy disks that were created on one floppy drive will not work on another. Let's face it, floppy disks are almost like 8 track tapes. No one uses them anymore.

Time to switch to cds


----------



## 21questionz (Jan 6, 2005)

yeah ... thats what i said but im taking a exam and it only comes with floppy =( ......, but there has to be something ?


----------



## 21questionz (Jan 6, 2005)

adfadfads


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

None of the above. Perhaps try to copy it to another floppy, and watch your language around here. You can express yourself without using cuss words.


----------



## 21questionz (Jan 6, 2005)

either its a config on 
1. the back of the floppy drive ?
2. dos settings?
3. or the settings for my floppy drive?

has to be one of those ?

i know darn floppys ... why did this dumb company have to provide this old stuff ...geez


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're beginning to irritate me with your language 

There is NO NEED FOR THAT ON THIS FORUM. You need to edit BOTH OF YOUR POSTS before I disable your account!


----------



## 21questionz (Jan 6, 2005)

is there a way to update my floppy ? or even see what kind i have without taking it out ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

There are no updates for floppies. Are you even listening to what I am posting?


----------



## 21questionz (Jan 6, 2005)

sorry about the cuss word ...


----------



## 21questionz (Jan 6, 2005)

so basicly your saying ... there is no way to fix it ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I still expect you to edit your posts.

I'm saying if the disk works on one floppy drive and not the other, then, no, chances are the SAME disk is not going to work on the problem computer.

Have you tried copying the .exe file to the hardrive and seeing if you can run it that way?

By the way, what is this program anyway?


----------



## 21questionz (Jan 6, 2005)

the program is by insurepass ... (insurance education study guide)
i saved everything to a folder on to my desktop and tried it from there but ...same results, should i save it to a cd disk ? i have no other floppys.

or can it be my dos ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm wondering if on the other computer, you have it set up to run apps in a dos mode environment?

Is this the program?

http://www.intellipass.com/Default.asp


----------



## 21questionz (Jan 6, 2005)

yes thats the program.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q314106

Have a look there for some suggestions for dos programs in Windows XP.


----------



## 21questionz (Jan 6, 2005)

what does this mean ?

Check the Config.nt and Autoexec.nt files in the SystemRoot%\System32 folder for non-standard settings


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/games/expert/durham_og.mspx

Try following the instructions to get an older game running under XP.

Not sure if that is the answer, but it can't hurt to try.


----------



## 21questionz (Jan 6, 2005)

PROBLEM SOLVED BY THAT GENIUS GUY 21QUESTIONZ .... THANKS EVERYONE FOR TRYING ....

ANSWER: http://www2.whidbey.net/djdenham/16bit_fix.htm


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Have seen that fix before, you didn't indicate that you were getting that error message.


----------



## 21questionz (Jan 6, 2005)

thats because i wasnt getting any error message, But thanks for your help!


----------

